# mopar pics



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

How about sharing some bad dodge pics


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

too bad thats not my truck---here's mine at the dealer right before i bought it---got a couple mods now that i wish i had pictures of


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

ok--I see how it is--I'll just have to fill this up myself


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

plenty more where that came from


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

yea, I got more


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

come on folks--i am running out

You gotta have something to say about this '94 concept


----------



## snowflake (Jan 16, 2003)

my truck


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

i know you guys got pictures


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

the concept that started it all--this is where the '94 dodge came from and (supposedley) where ford superduty got the idea--word is the big guys at chrysler got so pi**ed they destroyed the prototype after ford concept came out.

I personally just think its a pretty sweet truck.


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

how about some more


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

You need . Mike


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

no--I NEED SNOW


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

that 94 dakota concept looks like F150 headlights with a dakota grille upon first looks.


Jay


----------



## The_Burning_Rom (Jan 11, 2003)

There's a bunch of pics of my Ramcharger at my site. I'm in the process of purcahsing one in better condition from a guy in Texas.


----------



## rcederholm (Feb 3, 2003)

*Silver Bullet*

97 RAM 1500 w/ 318


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice truck cederholm, same year as mine 'cept i got the 360 sport
here it is with some improvements by my little bro. maybe i'll paint it like that


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

I tell ya I think your bro just might be a rocket scientist. 



Jay


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice ranger jay--still savin' up for a real car---fiesta maybe?


----------



## sno-mover (Jan 12, 2002)

KLC, what do you plow with?
and I have to agree with mike


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

This guys a Comedian but once again Fords dominate this earth 

the best selling midsized pickup and compact pickup in the USA um lets see F150 and Ranger i think my case is shut as to the real truck part. And if your Fiesta is up forsale i may have a friend of mine whos mopar blew its tranny and hoses call ya up so let me know 


Thanks again 
and Fords Forever

Jay


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

'97 1500 meyer 7.5
residential--mostly my lawn care customers so no snow actually doesn't hurt me that bad. This thread was started because i don't put any of this irrelevant stuff in the serious info forums and i wanted to dump some pictures. 
by the way--truck plows all right for 1/2 ton solid axle does the job.


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

Aw....Jay snuck one by while i was typing 

Hey man--don't take too much offense--half of my buddies run fords and i'll admit those new rangers are put together right.
I know a couple F150's with bad trannies at 30000miles as well as dodges--they just don't make em like they used to.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Its ok dude i just enjoy heated Ford/Dodge debates. I got two friends who happen to be brothers who both own Dakotas and we enjoy these heated debates.

Jay


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

more
got a picture of my buddy's ranger, jay, but it's too big to attach


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Hey KLC99 email them to me please so i can see it [email protected].

Jay


----------

